# Minus the wing, I'd rather have this than an S3



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)




----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Minus the wing, I'd rather have this than an S3 (TabulaRasa)*

Yes, that is a nice way to modify an Audi Coupe!!


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Minus the wing, I'd rather have this than an S3 (TabulaRasa)*

OMG that wing is gross!!! No wings on German cars, unless it's a touring car.


----------



## nvrlift (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: Minus the wing, I'd rather have this than an S3 (TabulaRasa)*

OMG - that is a project and a half! Lots of bodywork!


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Minus the wing, I'd rather have this than an S3 (schnellVR6)*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Minus the wing, I'd rather have this than an S3 (Neo)*

nice car. minus the wing. lol


----------



## '86 Jetta D (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Minus the wing, I'd rather have this than an S3 (Neo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes, that is a nice way to modify an Audi Coupe!!







[HR][/HR]​thats not an audi coupe, its an S4 that was cut and reshaped into a coupe. 
and yes the wing definately needs to go, we will have no rice in german cars


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Minus the wing, I'd rather have this than an S3 ('86 Jetta D)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thats not an audi coupe, its an S4 that was cut and reshaped into a coupe. and yes the wing definately needs to go, we will have no rice in german cars[HR][/HR]​No, it is an Audi Coupe 2.8. Believe me, It is from Sweden and so am I!


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Minus the wing, I'd rather have this than an S3 (Neo)*

Yep, when the car was origonally posted, a guy who took the pictures said it had a mostly stock 2.8l 12v







Drop in a 2.7t and a 6-speed and I'll be on my way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: Minus the wing, I'd rather have this than an S3 ('86 Jetta D)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes, that is a nice way to modify an Audi Coupe!!








thats not an audi coupe, its an S4 that was cut and reshaped into a coupe. 
and yes the wing definately needs to go, we will have no rice in german cars[HR][/HR]​LOL, its a Coupe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

